# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Ищу хорошего астролога в Индии, подскажите, пожалуйста!

## Марисабель

Дорогие преданные, очень срочно нужен хороший астролог в Индии. Месторасположение не имеет большого значения, но профессионализм имеет.
Слышала давно историю об одном астрологе,у которого есть натальные карты всех людей, написанные толи на листьях банановых, толи на папирусе, точно не помню)) И даже не помню, живет он в наше время или же жил давно. 

Если есть у кого-нибудь на примете отличный астролог, буду очень рада его имени и его адресу в Индии.
Харибол!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Слышала давно историю об одном астрологе,у которого есть натальные карты всех людей, написанные толи на листьях банановых, толи на папирусе, точно не помню)) И даже не помню, живет он в наше время или же жил давно.


Речь идет о Бхригу Муни. Есть легенда, что Бхригу Муни, небесный мудрец написал карты для всех людей века Кали. По этой же легенде у него на Земле есть 4 преемника, которых так же называют его именем. Я встречалась с одним из них. Живет в небольшой деревне в 8 часах езды от Вриндавана, название не вспомню. Возил преданный, русскоговорящий индус, который учился в России. Обычно во время Картики он вешает свои объявления о наборе группы в Джайпур и к нему.
Насчет квалификации не могу 100% подтвердить. Многие из группы выходили под впечатлением. Мне он в принципе тоже сказал точные уже прошедшие вещи. Но вот насчет будущих, то тут нужно учитывать, что мы ведь практикуем не просто какую-то йогу типа телесных упражнений. Жизнь преданных регулирует уже сам Кришна. 
Один простой пример как астролог может сказать правду, но она в реальности не сильно влияет. Я была там 3 года назад. Астролог сказал, что скоро у меня будет машина. Действительно, полгода назад мне ее подарили, но прав у меня нет и стоит она в 2000 км от меня. Так что астрология это хорошо, но о Кришне нужно помнить в первую очередь.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

У потомков Бригу Муни недалеко от Джайпура были знакомые преданные и мой супруг. Там была большая группа и всех до единого эти астрологи порадовали: все женщины выйдут замуж за очень богатых мужей. У всех мужей будет несколько домов и машин. Все бесплодные женщины родят детей.
За такими благословениями, действительно, стоит поехать!  :smilies:  Преданным эти астрологи предсказывают, что они разовьют любовь к Богу и оставят тело повторяя Святое Имя.

Кстати, у нескольких преданных многое реально сбывается!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Преданным эти астрологи предсказывают, что они разовьют любовь к Богу и оставят тело повторяя Святое Имя.
> Кстати, у нескольких преданных многое реально сбывается!


Про оставят тело точно реально сбывается  :smilies:  
Не, я уважаю Бхригу Муни, не подумайте. Просто не могу без юмора в своей жизни, полной подвохов. 
Они кстати даже не спрашивают ни даты, ни времени рождения, астрологическую карту не составляют. Сначала помню спросили имя и возраст. Потом помощник посмотрел на мои ладони и по итогам выбрал одну карточку из многих, на которых нарисованы круги и в них много чисел. Попросили ткнуть пальцем в карточку не задумываясь долго. Потом по тому числу куда я ткнула вытащили уже карту с описанием моей судьбы. 
С материальной точки зрения как это все работает объяснить не возможно. Одно меня больше всего поразило. Нас заранее попросили определить один вопрос, который нас больше всего волнует, чтобы задать астрологу после того как он закончит говорить. Можно было и больше, но группа была большая, а приехали мы очень поздно по времени. У меня в голове крутилось пару вопросов. В итоге выбрала один как мне казалось самый важный для меня, хотя больше беспокоил другой. Я задала первый вопрос, потом астролог сказал: "Давай еще вопрос". Я из вежливости к остальной группе говорю: "Нет больше". И тогда он сам стал отвечать на второй вопрос, который меня волновал, но которого я даже не озвучила.  :smilies: 

И при всем при этом сбывается что предсказали.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Про оставят тело точно реально сбывается


Это пока нет, все живы. Не оставляли тело со Святым Именем на устах еще.
Материальные вещи у них сбываются  :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Но есть один нюанс. Говорят, что некогда случился пожар и часть табличек сгорело. Как следствие те, чьи таблички были там, не могут теперь попасть к Бхригу Муни. В прямом смысле. Пытаются поехать и не получается. Знаю одного человека, который уже не раз пытался, но каждый раз что-то случается и ничего не выходит. 
Может и сказки все, а может и нет. В мире много чудес, на которые обычные люди закрывают глаза.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Это пока нет, все живы.
> Материальные вещи сбываются


Я великий предсказатель в этом плане. Могу предсказать любому, что рано или поздно каждый оставит свое тело  :smilies:  Не верите?  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Но ведь речь шла о том, что преданные оставят тело *со Святым Именем на устах*))

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Ну не все ведь в точности сбывается... Вон мне машину таки подарили, но водительских прав так и нет )) Так что минимум все получат, а максимум - то для особых счастливчиков  :smilies:

----------


## Марисабель

Большое спасибо за пояснение об этом загадочном астрологеа.))И за дискуссию тоже спасибо)
Но вопрос все еще открыт! 
И если у кого-то есть имя и адрес в Индии хорошего астролога, который не просто скажет, что все будет хорошо, в формате экскурсионного благословения, а к которому можно обратиться с серьезными вопросами, буду ооочень признательна :smilies: ).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Большое спасибо за пояснение об этом загадочном астрологеа.))И за дискуссию тоже спасибо)
> Но вопрос все еще открыт! 
> И если у кого-то есть имя и адрес в Индии хорошего астролога, который не просто скажет, что все будет хорошо, в формате экскурсионного благословения, а к которому можно обратиться с серьезными вопросами, буду ооочень признательна).


Матаджи, а почему Вас интересует астролог именно * в Индии *  ?

----------


## Марисабель

В самое ближайшее время я отправляюсь в Индию. Хотела бы получить консультацию у носителя этого знания. В России была у нескольких астрологов, авторитетного не нашла.

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

> Дорогие преданные, очень срочно нужен хороший астролог в Индии. Месторасположение не имеет большого значения, но профессионализм имеет.
> Слышала давно историю об одном астрологе,у которого есть натальные карты всех людей, написанные толи на листьях банановых, толи на папирусе, точно не помню)) И даже не помню, живет он в наше время или же жил давно. 
> 
> Если есть у кого-нибудь на примете отличный астролог, буду очень рада его имени и его адресу в Индии.
> Харибол!


Харе Кришна Марисабель матаджи! Также как вы искал самого крутого астролога, лет, этак 25 точно, могу сказать точно что все астрологи, которые мне помогали, основном мои друзья, меня даже консультировал Бхану махарадж, т.к. мне не хватало разума понять то что мне пытались донести, я искал самого крутого... Затем пытался сам разобраться...
Вообщем вывод такой, если Кришна санкционирует, т.е. человеку будет дано знать свою карту, судьбу, это произойдет Кришна может вам послать астролога с незначительной квалификации, но это будет ваш астролог, и он вам поможет, вы можете что-то полезное, вынести для себя. Можете попасть в ашрам Бригу Муни, и вам просто откажут, т.к. многим просто не положено знать,они даже могут не видеть карту, они умеют честно в этом признаваться, для западных астрологов, это нонсенс, клиент пришел, надо отработать... И человек, как в анекдоте про Ельцина и Путина "...объяснить, я и сам все могу, я понять не могу..."
Вообщем в этом деле без Кришны не обойтись, все астрологи, принадлежат Кришне...
Вообщем желаю вам удачи, разобраться, и прийти к Кришне

----------


## Соня

Меня очень долго сильно мучал один вопрос,я задавала его всем авторитетам,но не получала на него ответа. 
В конце-концов,я совершенно случайно встретилась с одной матаджи,у которой в жизни была похожая ситуация
и она мне всё объяснила. Вот так...,а до этого,я с этим вопросом много лет ко всем приставала.
Очень квалифицированный ответ можно получить совсем не от того,от кого его ждёшь.

----------


## Анатоль

Меня на тему астрологии полностью удовлетворила эта информация:
http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...171&hitcount=0

----------

